# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Trichotillomania: Any one else dealing with this?

## bookworm3

For some info: http://www.trich.org/ 

This compulsive obsession with pulling out my hair started a few months ago, and its getting out of control. I'm not OCD but I cannot get these thoughts to go away. I could spend an hour in the bathroom standing in front of a mirror pulling hair out, one stand at a time, or it happens unconsciously when I'm watching tv, or in a class. I don't know why I do this! I don't like my hair, but I like having hair...Its gotten to the point where my hair is noticeably too thin and I'm worried about bald patches.
Does anyone have any advice on how to stop this, or any methods of dealing? I've talked to my therapist (I have anxiety) and we tried having me wear head scarfs at home to wean me off, but that didnt work.

----------


## Chloe

How about tying your hair up (this may be harsh on thinning hair) or do something to make you like it maybe a new style or colour (no experience with this btw sorry to hear about that must get sore as well  :Ninja: )

----------


## powa

Hey Bookworm,

I've had trichotillomania most my life and I can completely relate to you feeling out of control.  Unfortunately, with all the research I've done, there really isn't a cure to stopping.  I've read sometimes medications work,  taking herbal supplements and distracting yourself from places where you like to pull.  The longest I've ever been pull free was when I joined a support group and we had a 'pull-free challenge'.   It helped to call someone when I had the urges really bad who could empathize with what I was going through.  Crocheting is somewhat easy to learn and has kept my fingers busy so I don't feel the urge as much.  It just doesn't solve when you are reading, watching tv or doing other mindless tasks when your hands are free.   My best recommendation is to learn mindfulness techniques that help keep you aware of the present moment so that you can try and stop the urges better.  It takes a lot of persistence to quit.  Good Luck.   :;-):

----------


## Lizard

I had a friend that had the same problem.  She started pulling the hairs out of a bathrobe and that distracted her for a while.  ???

I pull my eyebrows out unconsciously when I'm stressed (to the point there is a space), but not the same thing I suppose.

I hope you find something.   ::):

----------

